# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Ενα καλο και απλο Προγραμμα Αυτοματισμου για Mp3 και Jingles

## yet!

Αγαπητοι μου φιλοι γεια σας.. Πριν απο περιπου εναν Μηνα κατεβασα ενα νεο  Προγραμμα Αυτοματισμου ,που ειναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ και ειδικα κατασκευασμενο για μικρους Ραδιοφωνικους Σταθμους..Το ονομα του ειναι Jingle Palette. Απο οτι κοιταξα εδω ,δεν ειδα καποιον να το αναφερει..Εδω και καιρο χρησιμοποιησα και δοκιμασα αρκετα προγραμματα Αυτοματισμου αλλα ολα με απογοητευαν γιατι αλλα ηταν ακριβα για να τα αγορασεις και αλλα ειχαν Προβληματα στην Χρηση τους, η ηταν πολυ δυσκολα να τα δουλεψεις.. Επειδη οταν κανεις Ζωντανη εκπομπη πρεπει να εχεις εργαλεια που ανταποκρινονται γρηγορα, δεν κολανε και ειναι ΕΥΚΟΛΑ στην Χρηση τους , εψαχνα συνεχεια για το καταληλο και νομιζω οτι επιτελους το βρηκα!! Σκεφτηκα πολυ εαν το δημοσιευσω σε καποιο Φορουμ, γιατι για εμενα ειναι ενα Χρυσορυχειο και τον Χρυσο πρεπει να τον φυλας και να μην τον μοιραζεσαι.. Τελικα ομως μετα απο την αγαπη και την Βοηθεια που μου δωσατε εδω, αποφασισα να μοιραστω την εμπειρια μου μαζι σας.. Ελπιζω να μην σας απογοητευσω.. Αυτο το προγραμμα ειναι κατασκευασμενο ειδικα για Jingles σε Μπ3 αρχεια, και Μπ3 τραγουδια.. Παιζει ομως και αλλα αρχεια οπως Wav. αλλα τα ΜΠ3 ειναι κατα την γνωμη μου τα καλυτερα λογω Χωρου.. Για οσους δεν ξερουν τα Jingles ειναι τα μικρα μουσικα κομματια που παιζουν οι Ραδιοφωνικοι σταθμοι αναμεσα στο Προγραμμα και πληροφορουν οτι τωρα αρχιζει το επομενο Προγραμμα, ο Καιρος, οι Ειδησεις, κλπ.. Τα Jingles του σταθμου μου τα φτειαχνω μονος μου Χρησιμοποιωντας το προγραμμα WAVLAB και κατεβαζοντας αρκετα Demos που υπαρχουν αναριθμητα στο Διαδυκτιο.. Μπορειτε επισης να τα δωσετε και σε μια Εδικη εταιρεια να σας τα φτειαξουν,αλλα ειναι Πανακριβα!!! Το προγραμμα περιεχει αρκετα  Jingles και ειναι αρκετα καλα για να παρετε μια γνωμη για αρχη..Τωρα λιγα Πραγματα για το Προγραμμα.. Μολις το κατεβασετε και το εγκαταστησετε,(δουλευει και σε παλαιοτερους υπολογιστες οπως τον ενα δικο μου PENTIUM 500 MHZ) ανοιξετε το και θα δειτε οτι δουλευει με Παλεττες.. Εξ ου και το ονομα.. Σε καθε Παλεττα χωρουν 30 Μπ3.. Καθε Παλεττα εχει 30 κουτακια και σε καθε ενα απο αυτα μπορουμε να βαλουμε ενα Μπ3 που ειναι αποθηκευμενο στον Υπολογιστη μας..Οταν κανεις κλικ στο κουτακι παιζε το αντιστοιχοι Μπ3.. Βασικο ειναι οταν γεμισετε τα κουτακια με Μπ3 να σωσετε την Παλεττα αυτην με το Save Palette,δινοντας της ενα ονομα της αρεσκειας σας. Το ιδιο μπορειτε να κανετε με την επομενη Παλεττα κλπ.. Ετσι θα μπορεσετε να κανετε μια Παλεττα με ΠΧ Λαικα Τραγουδια, μια με Ξενα, μια με Jingles, οσες παλεττες χρειαζεστε!! Κατα την διαρκεια της εκπομπης μπορειτε να αλλαζετε συνεχως Παλλετες και να κανετε μιξη Τραγουδιων κατι που το Προγραμμα ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ!!!! Αυτο ειναι ενα πολυ καλο εργαλειο!! Κατι αλλο που επισης ειναι πολυ ομορφο ειναι το TIME ANOUNCE.. Ολοι θα ξερετε τον χαρακτηριστηκο Ηχο μολις φτασει μια Ωρα στο τελος της, τα τρια ΜΠΙΠ και ενα μακρυτερο και μετα ακολουθει η εκφωνηση της Ωρας ,η το Σημα των Ειδησεων..Αυτο αφου το ενεργοποιησουμε γινεται ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ 5 με 6 Δευτερολεπτα πριν το τελος της Ωρας.. Και μπορειτε ακομα να ρυθμισετε ποιο ΜΠ3 θα παιξει μετα τα τεσσερα Μπιπ, πχ. Ειδησεις, το σημα σας,καιρος,κλπ..Και ολα αυτα Αυτοματα!! Χρησιμοποιω το προγραμμα περισσοτερο απο εναν μηνα και δεν εχει κολησει ποτε!! Στον υπολογιστη εχω εγκαταστησει Windows XP..Αν δουλευει με αλλα λογισμικα δεν ξερω, πρεπει να το δοκιμασετε. Ειδικα για το Φορουμ εκανα σημερα μια ΜΙΞΗ απο μερικα Jingles του Σταθμου μου και μπορειτε να τα κατεβασετε απο το  κατω LINK σε μορφη ΜΠ3.. Η μιξη εγινε LIVE με το Jingle Palette.Το LINK αυτο θα το εχω στην σελιδα μου αλλα μονο μεχρι την Τριτη το Βραδυ,γιατι δεν θελω να ανεβασω τον Λογαριασμο της σελιδας μου..Την Τεταρτη το Πρωι θα το διαγραψω και αν το θελει κανεις το στελνω με Εμειλ..Η ποιοτητα δεν ειναι πολυ καλη γιατι το εκανα αρκετα μικρο, για να κατεβαζεται ευκολα..Η ΜΙΞΗ λοιπον ειναι εδω: 
http://www.filipidis.de/Radioyet1.mp3
Το δε Προγραμμα μπορειτε να το κατεβασετε εδω:
http://www.horvark.hu/jinglepalette/jpdownload.htm
Ελπιζω να σας αρεσει...Εαν χρειαστειτε καποια βοηθεια η εχετε αποριες, γραψτε και αν μπορω θα βοηθησω.. Με εκτιμηση..Χρηστος...

----------


## gsmaster

Σ'ευχαριστούμε Χρήστο που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας αυτό το πρόγραμμα, και για το mix που μας αφιέρωσες...   :Wink: 


Πρόσθεσα το πρόγραμμα και στα downloads....  :Wink:

----------


## electron

Το πρόγραμμα διαθέτει compressor ή limiter;

----------


## yet!

> Το πρόγραμμα διαθέτει compressor ή limiter;



Οχι αλλα εχει VUMETER και μπορεις να ρυθμισεις για καθε ΜΠ3 ξεχωριστα την ενταση εκει που θελεις να ειναι..Κανεις δεξιο κλικ στο αναλογο κουτακι διαλεγεις Volume και το ρυθμιζεις...Εγω το Λιμιτερ το εχω εξωτερικα και ετσι δεν το χρειαζομαι..Με εκτιμηση.. Χρηστος..

----------


## electron

Ok να εισαι καλά Χρήστο και ευχαριστούμε για το ενδιαφέρον πρόγραμμα που μας υπέδειξες.

----------


## _ab

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:     Ευχαριστουμε..........

----------


## yet!

Παρακαλω παιδια.. Παντα στην διαθεση σας.. οσον αφορα το προγραμμα θελω να συμπληρωσω οτι και για ΙΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΡΑΔΙΟ  υπαρχει ενα ρυθμισμα για Streeming.. Αλλα το πως λειτουργει, μην με ρωτατε γιατι δεν ξερω.. Αλλα πιστευω οτι καποιος θα μπορεσει να γραψει κατι για αυτο.. Με εκτιμηση.. Χρηστος..

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Χρήστο,

ευχαριστούμε. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζετε το εξής: Σε ένα μεγάλο MP3 stream, που θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα αρχείο ηχογράφησης ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού π.χ. 2 ωρών, που περιλαμβάνει και άσχετα κομμάτια, διαφημίσεις κλπ, θέλω να κάνω edit δηλαδή να απομονώσω τα κομμάτια που με ενδιαφέρουν, να τα κατεβάσω στο δίσκο κλπ.. 

Εχετε καμμία ιδέα πως θα μπορούσε να γίνει?

Με ραδιοερασιτεχνικούς χαιρετισμούς,

Γιώργος

----------


## yet!

Αγαπητε φιλε Γιωργο, επειδη και εγω πολλες φορες κατεβαζω ετσι μεγαλα ηχητικα κοματια απο το Ιντερνετ  και ετσι φτειαχνω και επεξεργαζομαι τα Jingles μου, για να τα γραψω και να τα επεξεργαστω χρησιμοποιω εδω και πολλα χρονια το προγραμμα Wavelab, το οποιο ειναι πολυ καλο αλλα δυσκολο να το βρεις και πολυ ακριβο να το αγορασεις.. Αφου κατεβασω το MP3 stream στον υπολογιστη μου,σωζοντας το κατευθειαν μετα το κατεβασμα, η αν δεν γινεται αυτο,"μαγνητοφωνοντας" το με το Wavelab κατα την ωρα που παιζει το stream, το  μεγαλο αυτο Παραθυρο που ανοιξα , η μαγνητοφωνησα το επεξεργαζομαι κατοπιν παλι με το Wavelab χρησιμοποιοντας το COPY, PASTE,  η DELETE, κοβοντας αυτα τα κομματια που δεν χρειαζομαι, και κρατωντας μονο αυτα που εχω αναγκη..Με το ιδιο προγραμμα αφου κανεις COPY σε αυτο το κομματι που χρειαζεσαι μετα ανοιγεις ενα νεο παραθυρο και μεταφερεις μεσο  PASTE το κομματι που διαλεξες και ετσι μπορεις να το σωσεις μονο του σαν MP3 .. Με το Wavelab μπορεις επισης να επεξεργαστεις τα MP3 σου και να προσθεσεις επανω την Φωνη σου η διαφορα Ηχητικα Εφφε, απο τα αριστα που διαθετει το προγραμμα.. Δεν ξερω αν κατεβασες το Μιξακι μου που εδωσα για κατεβασμα, αν ναι τοτε προσεξε οτι ολα τα ECHO (επαναληψεις) και τα αλλα εφφε που εβαλα στην φωνη μου ειναι Digital και φτειαγμενα με το Wavelab.. Τελος μπορεις επισης να παρεις ενα μεγαλο MP3 οπως εσυ ειπες με λιγα κλικ να το κανεις ενα Mix με πολλα Tracks και να το "καψεις" στο CD Writer σου σαν κανονικο CD..Παντα με το ιδιο Προγραμμα.. Εγω δουλευω αυτο το προγραμμα γυρω στα 8 Χρονια και ξερω μονο το 40 περιπου τις 100 απο τις δυνατοτητες του!! Το εχω στην Γερμανικη γλωσσα αλλα πιστευω αν και δεν ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος οτι υπαρχει ρυθμιση για ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ..Τελος πιστευω οτι ισως καποιος φιλος του ΦΟΡΟΥΜ θα μπορουσε να σου προτεινει καποιο αλλο Προγραμμα ισως οχι τοσο καλο αλλα πιο ευκολα προσιτο αν και ολα δουλευουν λιγο πολυ κατα τον ιδιο Τροπο, και να κανεις ετσι την δουλεια σου.. Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα.. Αν εισαι απο Αθηνα προπαθησε καπου να βρεις το Wavelab (Steinberg)καπου, η στειλε μου PM.. Ελπιζω να μην σε..ζαλισα.. Με εκτιμηση Χρηστος..

----------


## kastavidakias

Αυτο που χρειαζεσαι ειναι ενας Wave editor και υπάρχουν παρα πολλοι. Το WaveLab της Steinberg ειναι από τους κορυφαιους αλλα οπως σου είπε και ο φιλτατος yet ειναι ακριβος να τον αγορασεις αλλα και βαρης σαν εγκατασταση.
Επισης αν εχεις εγκαταστημενο το NERO περιεχετε μεσα και ενας Wave editor.
Εγω για απλες δουλειες σαν αυτη που θελεις χρησιμοποιώ το GoldWave. Ειναι πολυ μικρο (900ΚΒ) αλλα ταυτοχρονα αρκετα καλο και ευελικτο. 
Αυτο που μου αρεσει πολυ στο GoldWave ειναι πως μπορεις να κανεις αυτόματη έναρξη και ληξη της ηχογραφησης αναλογα με την σταθμη του σηματος εισοδου.
Αν σε ενδιαφερει στειλε ΠΜ

----------


## moutoulos

Όντως είναι πολύ καλό (GoldWave)...το χρησιμοποιώ χρόνια !!.

----------


## kastavidakias

Ουπς να και το snapshot   :Smile:  

ΣΩΣΤΟΣ  :OK:

----------


## electron

Επίσης και ο wave editor του nero είναι πολύ καλός και με πολλές δυνατότητες.

----------


## yet!

> Αυτο που μου αρεσει πολυ στο GoldWave ειναι πως μπορεις να κανεις αυτόματη έναρξη και ληξη της ηχογραφησης αναλογα με την σταθμη του σηματος εισοδου.



Πολυ σωστα!!   :OK:  
Αυτο ειναι ενα πολυ καλο εργαλειο που το δουλευω και εγω στο WaveLab. Ειναι φοβερα χρησιμο οταν "μαγνητοφωνεις" πολλα Streem, το ενα μετα το αλλο και ετσι τα εχεις ολα σε ενα Παραθυρο και μετα πετας η κρατας οτι θελεις,χωρις να ανοιγεις καθε φορα καινουργιο Παραθυρο οταν θελεις να μαγνητοφωνησεις κατι.. Αν εσυ kastavidakias το χρησιμοποιεις ακομα και για κατι αλλο η διαφορετικα, διωρθωσε με.. Με εκτιμηση..Χρηστος...

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ευχαριστώ για το feedback,

σχετικά με το GoldWave, πώς θα μπορούσα να το έχω?

σχετικά με το WaveLab,  έχω την Lite έκδοσή του μέσα από ένα CD της Steinberg. Σε μία αρχική προσπάθεια που έκανα να 'κόψω και ράψω' ένα MP3 κομμάτι δεν τα κατάφερα, μπορεί να είναι θέμα εξοικείωσης ή/και χρόνου...

Τώρα που μπήκα στον χορό...!!!

Είναι να τρελλαίνεται κανείς με τα απίστευτα προγράμματα που υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο. Συνιστώ ψυχραιμία... Με τα forums τουλάχιστον γλιτώνεις χρόνο με το να εισπράτεις την εμπειρία όσων έχουν ήδη ασχοληθεί...!

Καλές ηχογραφήσεις και κρατάτε το forum ζωντανό...!!!

----------


## moutoulos

> ...σχετικά με το GoldWave, πώς θα μπορούσα να το έχω?




Θα πάς εδώ

----------


## yet!

Και μια και μιλαμε για Προγραμματα,και στουντιο,σας παρουσιαζω το μεγαλο μου ονειρο.. Ενα τετοιο στουντιο και μετα...ας πεθανω... Αλλα πρωτα θα σας καλουσα ολους σας για μια Μαραθωνια Επομπη..
Με εκτιμιση..Χρηστος..

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Yet, 

μην τρελλαίνεσαι, υπάρχουν και καλύτερα αν κρίνω από την κονσολίτσα μιά σταλιά της φωτό. Για παράδειγμα στα εργαστήρια ηλεκτρακουστικής των πανεπιστημίων (βλ. πολυτεχνείου ΑΠΘ) υπάρχουν τεράστιες κονσόλες με τα σχετικά συρόμενα ποτενσιόμετρα, συστοιχίες leds κλπ. Γιατί καλή η προσομοίωση μέσω PC αλλά άλλη αίσθηση το αυθεντικό... Εντάξει αν το συγκρίνεις με τις υποδομές των hobby-ιστών!!!

Moutoulos,

ευχαριστώ για το link... To trial με χαλάει λίγο...

Ερώτηξη προς τους ενημερωμένους:

Δημιούργησα ένα CD με MP3s (150+ κομμάτια χόρεσαν σε 500 MB ενός CD...). Το θέμα είναι πώς αυτά τοποθετήθηκαν σειριακά με την εφαρμογή Create an MP disk του NERO-6. Αναρωτιόμουν αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να αποθηκεύονται πιό 'έξυπνα' σε ένα CD και πως επίσης θα μπορούσαν να παίζονται με μία random (τυχαία) σειρά. Με τη δημιουργία playlist από ένα πρόγραμμα αυτό θα ήταν δυνατό, αλλά σε επίπεδο μέσου αποθήκευσης μπορεί να γίνει κάτι καλυτερότερο?

Λέτε τελικά όλος ο εξοπλισμός του GoldFM να ήταν τελικά ένα DVD με MP3s με δυνατότητα random play αντί του περίφημου ρομποτικού κλπ. Με 900+ κομμάτια που θα μπορούσαν να πακεταριστούν ποιός τελικά θα μπορούσε να το καταλάβει??

Χαιρετισμούς,
Γιώργος

----------


## yet!

> μην τρελλαίνεσαι, υπάρχουν και καλύτερα αν κρίνω από την κονσολίτσα μιά σταλιά της φωτό. Για παράδειγμα στα εργαστήρια ηλεκτρακουστικής των πανεπιστημίων (βλ. πολυτεχνείου ΑΠΘ) υπάρχουν τεράστιες κονσόλες με τα σχετικά συρόμενα ποτενσιόμετρα, συστοιχίες leds κλπ. Γιατί καλή η προσομοίωση μέσω PC αλλά άλλη αίσθηση το αυθεντικό... Εντάξει αν το συγκρίνεις με τις υποδομές των hobby-ιστών!!!



Αγαπητε φιλε Γιωργο πρεπει να σε πληροφορησω οτι αυτο ειναι αν επαγγελματικο Στουντιο ενος απο τους μεγαλυτερους Ραδιοφωνικους Σταθμους στην Γερμανια... Οσο για την "κονσολιτσα" που γραφεις αυτη ειναι ΥΠΕΡΑΡΚΕΤΗ για εναν απλο Εκφωνητη και οτι φυσικα μεγαλυτερες Κονσολες υπαρχουν και εκει, αλλα στο "Control Room" οπου σημερα σε ολα τα μοντερνα Ραδιοφωνικα στουντιο γινεται η τελικη μιξη και η επεξεργασια του Σηματος απο εναν η δυο Ηχοληπτες..Εξ αλλου ειναι σημερα γνωστο οτι δεν πρεπει να υπερφορτωνουμε τον εκφωνητη με δυσκολους Χειρισμους πολυπλοκων Μηχανηματων αλλα να τον αφηνουμε με λιγους και απλους χειρισιμους να κανει την δουλεια του.. Για ολα τα αλλα υπευθυνος ειναι ο ΗΧΟΛΗΠΤΗΣ...Μην μπερδευεσαι με τα Στουντιο Μουσικης Παραγωγης.. Αυτα φυσικα εχουν μεγαλυτερους μικτες,ενισχυτες, μουσικα Οργανα κλπ..αλλα οχι εκφωνητες..
Με εκτιμηση..Χρηστος

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

OK, μάλλον έχεις δίκιο στο ότι αναφέρθηκα σε consola studio ηχογραφήσεων καθότι όταν γνώρισα την περίπτωση στην οποία αναφέρθηκα μου εξήγησαν και έτυχε να παρακολουθήσω ένα απόσπασμα ηχογράφησης κάποιου επώνυμου από τα μεγάλα ονόματα σήμερα του Ελληνικού λαϊκού τραγουδιού που είχε επιλέξει αυτό τον χώρο ηχογράφησης αντί εκείνων της δισκογραφικής εταιρείας του...!!! Απλά όταν έχεις δει αυτές τις κονσόλες, οι λοιπές του ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού (χωρίς να υποτιμώ την αξία τους ή αυτή του ραδιοφ. παραγωγού) φαντάζουν κονσολίτσες! Να σου αναφέρω επίσης ότι ραδιοερασιτεχνικά είχα χρησιμοποιήσει (δυστυχώς δεν ήταν δική μου και πλέον ίσως να είχε μουσειακή αξία) μία κονσόλα 5 καναλιών με ένα master και ένδειξη led σε 3 χρώματα ανά κανάλι αρκετά εντυπωσιακή με τα δεδομένα της εποχής βέβαια... Ζηλεύω βεβαίως τα μικρόφωνα της φωτογραφίας!!!

Χαιρετισμούς,

Γιώργος

----------


## yet!

Αγαπητε φιλε Γιωργο.. Επειδη οπως θα εχεις και εσυ προφανως καταλαβει,εγω εχω μεγαλη Τρελα με τα Media και ειδικα με την μουσικη.. Με αφορμη την Τρελα μου αυτη εχω επισκευτει αρκετα Ραδιοφωνικα αλλα και Τηλεοπτικα Στουντιο τοσο στην Ελλαδα οσο και στο Εξωτερικο.. Επειδη ειμαι και Μουσικος και οπως μπορεις να δεις στην Ιστιοσελιδα μου http://www.filipidis.de/ , φτειαχνω δικα μου Τραγουδια εχω μπει ειδικα στην Ελλαδα σε πολυ καλα Στουντιο για να κανω τις Ηχογραφησεις των Τραγουδιων μου..  Απο ολα ομως  τα Ραδιοφωνικα Στουντιο με εξεπληξε αυτο που εβαλα στην Φωτογραφια για την Ανεση και την Τεχνικη καλυψη που σου παρεχει.. Οσο για τα μικροφωνα αυτα ειναι Πυκνωτικα Μικροφωνα ειδικα για Στουντιο και χρειαζονται ταση 48 Βολτ.. Και για να μαθαινουν οσοι δεν ξερουν, αυτο που βλεπεις γυρω απο το μικροφωνο που μοιαζει με..Αραχνη ειναι μια ειδικη Βαση που λειτουργει σαν το απορτισερ στα αυτοκινητα και αποροφαει  τους Κραδασμους που γινονται οταν πχ περπατας με παπουτσια μεσα στο Στουντιο..Ενα τετοιο μικροφωνο μαζι με την Αραχνη του ,το Τροφοδοτικο του,τα καλωδια του και το "POPKILER" του(αυτο ειναι ενα εξαρτημα που κοβει την παραμορφωση στο γραμμα Π, και προστατευει αυτα τα πολυτιμα Μικροφωνα απο τα Σταγονιδια Σαλιου), παρηγγειλα μεσο Ιντερνετ σημερα..Εδω αυτα τα μικροφωνα ειναι πολυ διαδεδομενα και τα βρισκεις  σε πολυ καλες τιμες σε σχεση με την Ελλαδα!! Για παραδειγμα κοιτα εδω:http://www.thomann.de/the_tbone_sc40..._prodinfo.html
και αυτο ειναι το "POPKILER" :http://www.thomann.de/t-bone_ms180_prodinfo.html
Αυτα λοιπον.. Με εκτιμηση.. Χρηστος..

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Χρήστο, ευχαριστώ για τα links... Σαφώς το συγκεκριμένο μικρόφωνο δείχνει επαγγελματική επιλογή !!! Σε σχέση με τα δικά μου ενδιαφέροντα αυτό που θα αναζητήσω είναι κάποιο μικρόφωνο με καλή απόκριση συχνότητας σε σχέση με εκπομπές διαμόρφωσης SSB σε ραδιοερασιτεχνικούς πομποδέκτες αλλά βεβαίως προς ενημέρωσή μου είναι πολύ χρήσιμες οι πληροφορίες σου...

Δοκιμάζοντας το WaveLab Lite είδα πως δέχεται μόνο αρχεία WAV και όχι MP3, πράγμα ιδιαίτερα περιοριστικό π.χ. στην περίπτωση που κάποιος διαθέτει βιβλιοθήκες MP3s. Δεν γνωρίζω αν η πλήρης ή η νεώτερη έκδοση δέχεται και MP3ς στην προς επεξεργασία είσοδο. Αν γνωρίζετε κάποιο converter των formats για ήχο,  please mail... Πάντως σε κάποια demo αρχεία δεν κατάφερα να κάνω τίποτε..., μάλλον η πρώτη εντύπωση είναι πως δεν είναι και ότι πιό φιλικό στον χρήστη... 

Καλές ηχογραφήσεις,
Γιώργος

----------


## _ab

Αγαπητε φιλε Χρηστο,τι μου προτεινεις να αγορασω απο μικρωφωνο?Αυτο που εχεις στο link ποιο κατω αυτο παρηγγηλες?Με ενδιαφερουν και το ποπ κιλλερ και το μικρωφωνο.Βεβαια αυτα θελουν προενυσχιση?Η μονο την ταση που αναφερεις?Με αριστα το 10 τι βαθμο θα του εδινες?  :Very Happy:  

Με εκτιμηση Παναγιωτης

----------


## yet!

> Δοκιμάζοντας το WaveLab Lite είδα πως δέχεται μόνο αρχεία WAV και όχι MP3, πράγμα ιδιαίτερα περιοριστικό π.χ. στην περίπτωση που κάποιος διαθέτει βιβλιοθήκες MP3s.



Αγαπητε Γιωργο, Το WAVELAB που εχω εγω ανοιγει,επεξεργαζεται και σωζει εντεκα ειδη Αρχειων μεταξυ των οποιων και MP3 και WAV.. Ισως να εχεις καποιο Demo Εκδοση.. Αυτο το προγραμμα οταν ασχοληθεις λιγο μαζι του, κανει Θαυματα..!





> Αγαπητε φιλε Χρηστο,τι μου προτεινεις να αγορασω απο μικρωφωνο?Αυτο που εχεις στο link ποιο κατω αυτο παρηγγηλες?Με ενδιαφερουν και το ποπ κιλλερ και το μικρωφωνο.Βεβαια αυτα θελουν προενυσχιση?Η μονο την ταση που αναφερεις?Με αριστα το 10 τι βαθμο θα του εδινες?



Αγαπητε Παναγιωτη..Τα περισσοτερα Ραδιοφωνικα καθως και τα Στουντιο Ηχογραφησης, σημερα, χρησιμοποιουν Πυκνωτικα μικροφωνα λογο της  Πολυ Καλης ποιοτητας τους.. Το μικροφωνο αυτο ηρθε εχθες (ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΟ LINK)και οταν το εδοκιμασα θυμηθηκα απο αποψη Ηχου, τα επαγγελματικα στουντιο που εκανα αρκετες Ηχογραφησεις!! Πιανει και τον παραμικρο Ηχο και εχει αριστη αποδοση σε ολες τις συχνοτητες.. Απο αποψη Ηχου δεν συνγκρινετε με κανενα Μικροφωνο που ειχα μεχρι τωρα..
Αλλα πρεπει να σου πω και τα αρνητικα του.. Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις σαν LIVE μικροφωνο γιατι λογω της υψηλης αποδοσης του και του εσωτερικου Προενισχυτη που εχει, μικροφωνιζει αφανταστα!!Ειναι καθαρα ενα μικροφωνο για ΣΤΟΥΝΤΙΟ που χειριζεσαι μονο με Ακουστικα! Επισης χρειαζεται και 48 Βολτ ταση που την παιρνεις η απο την κονσολα σου εαν αυτη ειναι επαγγελματικη η παραγγελνεις και αυτο το σωστο τροφοδοτικο 48 Βολτ που συνδεονται και δυο τετοια Μικροφωνα..:http://www.thomann.de/artikel-134240...27fb2df735fbdb
Πρεπει επισης να αγορασεις και το ΠοπΚιλλερ του γιατι αλλοιως θα εχεις Παραμορφωσεις στο Π και θα το χαλασεις με τα Σταγονιδια απο το Σαλιο σου.. Πρεπει να το εχεις παντα σε Βαση και μονο μεσα στην Αραχνη που σου δινουνε μαζι..Η Αραχνη ειναι και η βαση του που τοποθετειται σε οποιαδηποτε Σταντ μικροφωνου... Εαν θελεις να εχεις ενα παρομοιο Αποτελεσμα θα σου προτεινα επισης και το SCHURE SM58 που ειναι απο τα καλυτερα μικροφωνα αυτην την στιγμη.. Αυτο ειναι LIVE μικροφωνο δεν μικροφωνιζει και εχει πολυ καλη ποιοτητα που ομως δεν μπορει να συγκριθει με ενα Πυκνωτικο μικροφωνο.. Εγω εχω ενα SCHURE 565 SD για καθημερινη αλλα και εξωτερικη Χρηση και τωρα το Πυκνωτικο για Ηχογραφησεις και εκπομπες..Αν θελεις μικροφωνο μονο για εκπομπη ενα SCHURE SM58 η SCHURE 565 SD ειναι υπεραρκετα.. Αυτα ειναι μικροφωνα ΣΚΥΛΙΑ ενω το Πυκνωτικο θελει καλη μεταχειριση και προσοχη.. Υπαρχουν Πυκνωτικα με προενισχυτη λυχνιας που κοστιζουν 1000 εως 2500 Ευρω!!! Τα SCHURE  που σου ανεφερα κοστιζουν εδω, 115 Ευρω το SCHURE SM58 και 150 Ευρω το SCHURE 565 SD.. Το Πυκνωτικο που σου προανεφερα κοστιζει γυρω στα 120 Ευρω με τροφοδοτικο,ΠΟΠΚΙΛΛΕΡ,και καλωδια... Δεν θελω να σε επηρεασω αλλα στη θεση σου θα εκανα λιγη Οικονομια και θα αγοραζα δυο Μικροφωνα.. Ενα  SCHURE και ενα T Bone Πυκνωτικο με τα αξεσουαρ του..Αλλα η Τελικη αποφαση ειναι δικη σου.. Θα τα αγοραζα επισης οχι στην Ελλαδα αλλα απο Γερμανια γιατι εδω ξερεις τι παιρνεις και εχεις ΤΡΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ!!! Ασε που στην Ελλαδα κυκλοφορουν και πολλα SCHURE SM58 ΜΑΙΜΟΥΔΕΣ!!! Σου στελνω και μερικα LINKS για παρεις ιδεες..:
http://www.thomann.de/shure_sm58s_prodinfo.html
http://www.thomann.de/shure_565_sd_prodinfo.html
http://www.thomann.de/millenium_ma20...90e3a4c7110273(Αυτο ειναι μια Βαση Χερι ειδικα για Ραδιοφωνικα Στουντιο)
Σου στελνω επισης και μια Φωτο με μερικα απο τα μικροφωνα της συλογης μου.. Δυο απο αυτα ειναι Ασυρματα..Το Πρωτο αριστερα μεσα στο Βαλιτζακι ειναι το νεο Πυκνωτικο...
Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα..Αν χρειαστεις κατι γραψε.. 
 Με εκτιμηση... Χρηστος..

----------


## _ab

Ωραια λοιπον για αρχη λεω να ξεκινησω με ενα shure οποιο μου πεις απο τα 2...... και πιο μετα βλεπω για πυκνωτικο δεν ειμαι και επαγγελματιας....  :Shocked:  Πιστευω πως το δευτερο πρεπει να ειναι και καλυτερο!!! :Very Happy:  Εγω ειμαι ασχετος σε αυτα και βασιζομαι στην πειρα σου....Αυτα θελουν το τροφοδοτικο?γιατι ψιλομπερδευτικα!!!.Επισης δεν ξερω ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΑ και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω την περιγραφη τους...Μηπως μπορεις να βοηθησεις λιγο?Και αν τα παραγγηλω απο Γερμανια πως πληρωνω?(δεν εχω πιστωτικη...Γινεται μεσω Western union?)

Σε υπερευχαριστω Παναγιωτης  :Very Happy:

----------


## yet!

Αγαπητε φιλε Παναγιωτη.. Εγω θα σου προτεινα το SM 58 S  http://www.thomann.de/artikel-105769.htmlπου ειναι το πιο διαδεδομενο και πολυ σε επαγγελματικα Στουντιο χρησιμοποιημενο Μικροφωνο.. Εγω το ακουσα και το δοκιμασα και η ποιοτητα του ειναι λιγο καλυτερη απο αυτο που εχω εγω το 565 SD.. Ειναι επισης φτηνοτερο για τον λογο οτι το εχουν σε προσφορα..  Το μοντελο μαλιστα S εχει και διακοπτη που τα αλλα κανονικα δεν εχουν.. Αυτο μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις ανετα για εκπομπες, Ηχογραφησεις καθως και σε εξωτερικους χωρους.. Οι συχνοτητες που πιανει 50 Hz - 15 kHz ειναι υπεραρκετες για ολες τις χρησεις.. ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ Η ΠΡΟΕΝΙΣΧΥΣΗ!!Οσο για τον Τροπο πληρωμης γινεται με καταθεση Χρηματων στην γερμανικη Τραπεζα.. Δεν χρειαζεται Πιστωτικη και καλα κανεις που δεν εχεις.. Ουτε εγω εχω... Θα παρης τηλεφωνο στο 004995469223538 και θα ζητησεις τον Γιωργο Ανγγελοπουλο.. (GEORG AGELOPOULOS)κατ αρχας στα Αγγλικα.. .Αυτος ειναι Ελληνας, δουλευει στην Εταιρεια Thomman και θα σε κατατοπισει απολυτα!! Θα σου δωσει το BiC και IBAN Code της Γερμανικης Τραπεζας και θα πληρωσεις με αυτο απο την Ελλαδιτσα μας..Παρε ομως απο Δευτερα πρωι..Και μια που παραγγελνεις εκει θα σου προτεινα να αγορασεις και δυο αλλα πραγματα που ειναι φτηνα και τα χρειαζεσαι:Το ενα ειναι τα σφουγγαρια που κανουν περιπου την ιδια και καλυτερη δουλεια με το POPKILLER γιατι ειναι ειδικα κατασκευασμενα για Δυναμικα μικροφωνα οπως το SM 58 και κοβουν τον θορυβο απο τα ανεμιστηρακια σου, τις παραμορφωσεις στο Π , και προστατευουν το μικροφωνο απο σαλια.. Ειναι πεντε κομματια σε διαφορετικα Χρωματα, κρατας οσα θελεις και τα υπολοιπα τα πουλας  σε φιλους σου.. Αυτα ειναι εδω:http://www.thomann.de/monacor_windsc..._prodinfo.html
Καθως και μια απλη καλη και φτηνη Βαση για το μικροφωνο αν δεν εχεις.. Αυτην αγορασα και εγω και ειμαι υπερευχαριστημενος.. Κοιτα εδω:http://www.thomann.de/artikel-158894.html 
Θα χρειαστεις επισης και ενα καλωδιο αλλα κοιτα αν το βυσματακι ταιριαζει στον Μικτη σου.. Αυτο ειναι εδω:  http://www.thomann.de/artikel-163859.html
Και εαν ο Ελληνας σου ζητησει (σιγουρα) του αριθμους Παραγγελιας σημειωσε: 
Το μικροφωνο: 105769
Η Βαση: 158894
Τα σφουγγαρακια: 107356
Το Καλωδιο: 163859
Αυτα λοιπον φιλε Παναγιωτη, σου ευχομαι καλες αγορες,και καλη επιτυχια.. 
Με εκτιμηση.. Χρηστος

----------


## Killo_Watt

Τι κανει αυτο http://www.thomann.de/artikel-181179.html

----------


## yet!

Αυτος ειναι ενα μικτης  με εισοδους για Πικαπ,Cd  και μικροφωνο.. Ειναι ειδικα κατασκευασμενος για DJs συνεργαζεται αψογα με το BEHRINGER B-DJ Software.. Μπορεις να κανεις ΣΚΡΑΤΖ σε αρχεια MP3 και Wave To Skratz  ειναι αυτο το γυρισμα δεξια αριστερα ενος Δισκου πικαπ αναλογα με το ρυθμο της Μουσικης.. Κανονικα αυτο γινεται μονο με Δισκους Πικαπ  η με ΠΟΛΥ ΑΚΡΙΒΑ CD PLAYER.. Αυτο το κανει με διακοπτες PAD χειριζοντας το ειδικο BEHRINGER B-DJ Software.. Εχει επισης και Egualeiser.. Κατα την γνωμη μου ο μικτης αυτος ειναι αποκλειστικα για DISCO DJs και καμια σχεση με μικτες για Ραδιοφωνικους Σταθμους.. Ουτε επισης για στουντιο Ηχογραφησεων κανει..Συνδεεται με γρηγορους Υπολογιστες και Λαπτοπ μεσω Θυρας USB.. Δεν εχει επισης ταση 48 Βολτ για πυκνωτικα μικροφωνα.. Το Software δινεται μαζι.. Αξιζει τα λεφτα του,αλλα μονο σαν παιχνιδι για μεγαλα παιδια..
Αυτη ειναι η Γνωμη μου.. 
Με εκτιμηση.. Χρηστος..

----------


## _ab

Αγαπητε φιλε μου Χρηστο σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.....  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   θα τα παραγγηλω απο δευτερα...Αρσ δεν σε πειραζει να πω πως ειμαι συστημενος απο εσενα?  :Question:  Α και κατι ακομα προσπαθησα να κατεβασω το αρχειο και το κατεβαζει μαλλον μισο  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :frown:   Προσπαθησα απο το link που εδωσες,και επισης απο το site του hlektronika που παλι αποτυχια γιατι τοσο ατυχος.....Το ενα ειναι 4.57 απο το γερμανικο site και αυτο απο τα ηλεκτρονικα ειναι 3.17  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  Τι να κανω  :Question:

----------


## yet!

Φιλε Παναγιωτη, μαλλον θα φταιει η συνδεση σου.. Πιθανων θα εχεις Μοντεμ συνδεση και εκει που εισαι γραμμενος δεν σου επιτρεπουν να κατεβασεις τοσο μεγαλα Αρχεια..Αν καταλαβα καλα μιλας για το Jingle Palette.. Βρες καποιον που να εχει ADSL και σε δυο λεπτα το κατεβασες... Η καλυτερα κανε copy σε μια δισκετα και τις δυο διευθυνσεις και πηγαινε σε ενα Ιντερνετ Καφε και κατεβασε τα εκει.. Μετα στο καινε αυτοι σε  Cd..Διπλα στο Πολυτεχνειο πρεπει να εχει κανα δυο καλα.. Εαν ολα αποτυχουν..μην πνιγεσαι, θα στο στειλω εγω απο εδω σε Cd με το Ταχυδρομειο η καποιος αλλος εξυπηρετικος φιλος απο το Φορουμ μας.. Για δυο/ τεσσερα ευρω δεν χαθηκε ο κοσμος..Τον Αγγελοπουλο προσωπικα εγω δεν τον ξερω γιατι γνωριζω τα γερμανικα απταιστα και ετσι δεν τον χρειαζομαι... Αλλωστε αυτος μενει πολλες εκατονταδες Χιλιομετρα απο εμενα μακρυα!! Απλως για χαρη σου πηρα σημερα την Εταιρεια τηλεφωνο και ρωτησα σχετικα με το θεμα σου και ετσι εμαθα για τον Αγγελοπουλο..Εκει εχουν ενα ειδικο Τμημα για αγοραστες Εξωτερικου μιλησα με εναν Αγγλο και ετσι εμαθα το καλο νεο για τον Ελληνα.. Ο ιδιος δεν ηταν εκει..Απο Δευτερα μου ειπαν.. Ξερεις πως ειμαστε εμεις οι Ελληνες... Σαβατοκυριακο ποιος παει για δουλεια..Πες μου νεα σου και με το αρχειο θα βρουμε λυση..Τωρα κοιταξα και ειδα οτι ειναι 8,2 ΜΒ περιπου... Μην απορεις που γραφω τετοια Ωρα, αλλα κοιταγα την Εθνικη μας στο Αλφα και λιγο κοντευε να με πιασει η καρδια μου.. Δεν ειμαι εγω για τετοιες συγκινησεις.. Ασε που ειχα το σπιτι γεματο Ελληνες γιατι ειμαι απο τους λιγους τυχερους που εχουν Νοβα και Γιγαντοοθονη..Τα τελευταια δεκα Λεπτα τους αφησα ολους και πηγα για Εκπομπη.. Επρεπε να ξεδωσω..Ειχα γινει μουσκεμα στον Ιδρωτα και κιτρινος απο την αγωνια.. Τα.... Χαπια μου....!   :Head:  Τα ξαναλεμε....
Με εκτιμηση.. Χρηστος...

----------


## _ab

Φιλε χρηστο επειδη εχω pstn  το ειχα κατεβασει απο ιντερνετ καφε εχουν dsl,και το περασα σε usb stick....Θα ξαναπαω σημερα να προσπαθησω παλι εαν δεν τα καταφερω θα σε ενημερωσω....Εχει 2 λινκς αν θυμαμαι καλα αλλα ειχα δοκιμασει το ενα.Τωρα θα δοκιμασω και το δευτερο...Οντως και εγω με την εθνικη ψιλοτρομαξα ελα τελος καλο ολα καλα....  :Very Happy:

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Πάντως όποιος θέλει μπορεί να στείλει PM και να του στείλω σε καμιά βδομάδα/δύο που θα είναι έτοιμο ένα δικό μου πρόγραμμα !

----------


## _ab

Τελικα το κατεβασα μαλλον εφταιγε ο server το κατεβασα απο τον δευτερο και ολα οκ!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Και παλι σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ......Φιλε picburner ειμαι ενας απο τους πρωτους που οταν το τελειωσεις θα ηθελα να το εχω  :Very Happy:   καλη συνεχεια!!!!

Υ.Γ = Φιλε Χρηστο πως μπορουμε να διορθοσουμε αυτα τα γραμματα γιατι μου τα βγαζει ετσι?

----------


## yet!

Αγαπητε παναγιωτη.Μπραβο.. Πολυ χαρηκα..  :Very Happy:  Το λαθος με τα γραμματα συμβαινει γιατι σιγουρα εχεις windows Ελληνικα... Μαλλον δεν υποστηριζονται οι γραφικοι Χαρακτηρες του Προγραμματος.. Εγω δεν εχω πειρα σε αυτο το θεμα γιατι τα windows μου τα υποστηριζουν, μονο στα Ελληνικα προγραμματα εχω και εγω το ιδιο Προβλημα..  Ισως με καποια ρυθμιση στο Συστημα τα καταφερεις..Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι καποιος αλλος φιλος του Φορουμ με μεγαλυτερη εμπειρεια στα Ελληνικα windows θα σε μπορει να λυσει το προβλημα.. Ισως εαν ανοιξεις ενα νεο Θεμα με αυτο το προβλημα να βρουμε λυση..μονο συμπιεσε λιγο την εικονα σου για να φαινετε κατ ευθειαν χωρις να την  κανουμε download Πως σου φανηκε το Προγραμμα; Το δοκιμασες; εγω το βρισκω υπεροχο και πολυ ευκολο στην Χρηση του..
Με εκτιμηση..Χρηστος..

----------


## gsmaster

To οριο για να εμφανίζονται οι εικόνες είναι 700pixel (οριζόντια) την διόρθωσα την συγκεκριμένη εικόνα.

----------


## _ab

Πολυ καλο προγραμμα!!!!Βεβαια εχω τα ΧΡ prof τα ξενα.Τι γραφει εκεινο το μυνημα?

----------


## yet!

Αγαπητε φιλε Παναγιωτη, αυτο που βλεπεις ειναι η Ημερομηνια.. Το MITTWOCH ειναι το Ονομα της Ημερας, το 24 ειναι ο αριθμος εβδομαδος δηλαδη η 24ταρτη εβδομαδα του χρονου..και αριστερα οι διαφορες Παλεττες.. Σου εβαλα επισης μια Φωτο με το νεο Σημα του Σταθμου μου.. Με το μικροφωνο τι εκανες;;Βρηκες τον Ελληνα;; Αγορασες τιποτα;;
Με εκτιμηση..Χρηστος..

----------


## _ab

Φιλε Χρηστο παιρνω τωρα και δεν απαντανε...(4,31 μεσημερι)Ποσες ωρες εχουμε διαφορα?Το απογευμα ειναι ανοιχτα εκει?

----------


## yet!

κανονικα μεχρι τις 7 το απογευμα ελληνικη ωρα..

----------


## _ab

Φιλε Χρηστο...Οκ με την παραγγελια!!!Μεσω τραπεζης θα πληρωσω την Δευτερα Το μονο ασχημο που μου ειπε ειναι οτι θα κανει μιαμιση βδομαδα για να ερθουν Αθηνα....  :frown:   :frown:   :frown:  Ξερεις ελληνικα ταχυδρομεια... Πολυ φιλικος αυτο το παιδι μου εκανε πολυ εντυπωση.....Να φανταστεις πιασαμε σηζητηση για ασχετα θεματα.....  :Shocked:  Τελος παντων και παλι σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σου   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  θα σε ξαναενημερωσω οταν ερθουν....
και κατι τελευταιο αλλαζω το αρχειο language στο jingle palette και θα το δημοσιευσω μεσα στο σαββατοκυριακο (ελπιζω)ετσι ωστε οσοι θελουν να βλεπουν αυτο το ωραιο προγραμματακι στα ελληνικα....
Oσο για το προβλημα που αναφερω πιο πανω(εαν καποιος αντιμετωπισει κατι σαν το δικο μου),λυνεται εαν οι ρυθμισεις ειναι οπως οι πιο κατω εγω το ειχα στα ελληνικα  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

Με εκτιμηση

----------


## MIKY

Παιδια καλησπέρα,χαιρετω το forum.
θελω και γω να καταθερσω τις αποψεις μου γυρω απο θεματα συστηματων αυτοματης λειτουργιας Ραδιοφωνικων Σταθμων,studios κλπ.
ΜΙΚΥ

----------


## lary

Οντως πολυ καλο το προγραμμα .Προτινω ομως τα καλυτερα και αλλα  προγραμματα : Jazler radio οπως επισης εξισου πολυ καλο ειναι και το Sam 2 party dj 3.4.1 το οποιο διαθετει compressor kai vu limiter !

----------


## _ab

Φιλε ΧΡΗΣΤΟ που εχεις χαθει σου εχω στειλει 3 p.m?????????????????????????????  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## GR_mitSOS

καλή φάση το προγρμματάκι, όποιος θέλει και λίγα ντιτζειλίκια έχω το virtual dj (cr***ed) δν έχω βρει ακόμα κάποιο καλύτερο και με το συγκεκριμένο αν και σπασμένο δν έχω προβλήματα. α και μην μου πείτε για κοπυραιτς και τέτοια γιατί τι σόι πειρατές είμαστε?   :Wink:   το κατέβασα απο p2p άμα το θέλει κανεις ας μου πει,ίσως μπορέσω και του το στείλω. αν έχετε κάποιο άλλο προγγρ για dj για πείτε...   :Cool:  
ψυα aka cya

----------


## nrg

ερώτηση : έχει ασχοληθεί κάποιος με το jazler??? μπορώ να βρώ κάπου πρόγραμμα compressor που να δουλεύει με το jazler ???   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:

----------


## nrg

καλή φάση το προγρμματάκι, όποιος θέλει και λίγα ντιτζειλίκια έχω το virtual dj (cr***ed) δν έχω βρει ακόμα κάποιο καλύτερο και με το συγκεκριμένο αν και σπασμένο δν έχω προβλήματα. α και μην μου πείτε για κοπυραιτς και τέτοια γιατί τι σόι πειρατές είμαστε?  το κατέβασα απο p2p άμα το θέλει κανεις ας μου πει,ίσως μπορέσω και του το στείλω. αν έχετε κάποιο άλλο προγγρ για dj για πείτε...  

εχω το tractor το οποίο είναι πολύ καλύτερο απο το virtual, το virtual το δουλεύω με μια κονσολα (herkules) κοπυραιτς?? τι είναι αυτο???  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Τι p2p ? Υπάρχουν αρκετά forum που με μια αναζήτηση βρίσκεις πάνω από 50. PM me για περισσότερα info γιατί ο *gsm* θα αρχίσει να φωνάζει...

----------


## nrg

τελικα ξερει κανεις κανενα compressor προγραμμα που να συνεργαζεται με το jazler, εχω φαει τον τοπο και δεν μπορώ να βρώ (ακουσα για ενα που βγαλανε αυτοι που κατασκευασαν το jazler REPORT  λεγεται το ξερει κανεις??? 
εαν υπαρχει κατι σε compressor και για το MEGAMIX ευχαριστως θα ήθελα να μου πείτε που θα το βρω.
καθε βοηθεια ειναι πολυτιμη.

----------


## radiodj105

> τελικα ξερει κανεις κανενα compressor προγραμμα που να συνεργαζεται με το jazler, εχω φαει τον τοπο και δεν μπορώ να βρώ (ακουσα για ενα που βγαλανε αυτοι που κατασκευασαν το jazler REPORT  λεγεται το ξερει κανεις??? 
> εαν υπαρχει κατι σε compressor και για το MEGAMIX ευχαριστως θα ήθελα να μου πείτε που θα το βρω.
> καθε βοηθεια ειναι πολυτιμη.



Streamsolo! Και μάλιστα σου δημιουργεί και εικονική κάρτα ήχου στον υπολογιστή σου.
Μην τρομάξεις. 'Εχει καθυστέρηση σχεδόν 1 sec! Περιλαμβάνει όμως κομπρέσορα 5 περιοχών. Αν είσαι καλό παιδί και τρως το φαί σου... μπορώ να σου στείλω ένα ζιπ με το πρόγραμμα (σε τριαλ) και σε "Ξε-τριαλ"! 
'Οποιος κατάλαβε.. κατάλαβε!

----------


## radiodj105

> καλή φάση το προγρμματάκι, όποιος θέλει και λίγα ντιτζειλίκια έχω το virtual dj (cr***ed) δν έχω βρει ακόμα κάποιο καλύτερο και με το συγκεκριμένο αν και σπασμένο δν έχω προβλήματα.



Βασικά το τράκτορ καλό είναι (και κάνει πολλά κόλπα), αλλά πρέπει να έχεις βγάλει την Κορέλκο και επιπλέον το κάθε χέρι σου, να έχει 8 δάχτυλα για να τα προλάβεις όλα.
Το virtual DJ είναι ιδανικό. Απλά σε μηχανήματα "ψιλο-παλιάς" τεχνολογίας, κολλάει το PC εύκολα γιατί τρώει όλη τη CPU. Εκτιμώ ότι το ATOMIX Mp3 είναι μια χαρά και πιο εύκολο πρόγραμμα!

Σε παρακαλούμε εδώ να μην μιλάς για πειρατία. Εδώ είμαστε όλοι νομοταγείς και νόμιμοι... _(όσο μας παίρνει δηλαδή)_!

----------


## nrg

οκ! το τωω ολο το φαι μου, τι κερδισα??? (πειρατια πιος μιλησε για πειρατια???) απλα δοκιμαστες ειμαστε τιποτα αλλο

----------


## gr100

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από nrg
> 
> τελικα ξερει κανεις κανενα compressor προγραμμα που να συνεργαζεται με το jazler, εχω φαει τον τοπο και δεν μπορώ να βρώ (ακουσα για ενα που βγαλανε αυτοι που κατασκευασαν το jazler REPORT  λεγεται το ξερει κανεις??? 
> εαν υπαρχει κατι σε compressor και για το MEGAMIX ευχαριστως θα ήθελα να μου πείτε που θα το βρω.
> καθε βοηθεια ειναι πολυτιμη.
> 
> 
> 
> Streamsolo! Και μάλιστα σου δημιουργεί και εικονική κάρτα ήχου στον υπολογιστή σου.
> ...



γεια χαρα ............. "'Εχει καθυστέρηση σχεδόν 1 sec" ................ τι σημαινει αυτο ?

----------


## gr100

το Jazler το θεωρειται καλο ?

----------


## radiodj105

> το Jazler το θεωρειται καλο ?



Για τα λεφτά του είναι μια χαρά!

----------


## radiodj105

> γεια χαρα ............. "'Εχει καθυστέρηση σχεδόν 1 sec" ................ τι σημαινει αυτο ?



Σημαίνει ότι πατάς το "play" τώρα, και βγαίνει στον αέρα σε 1 δευτερόλεπτο

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από nrg
> 
> καλή φάση το προγρμματάκι, όποιος θέλει και λίγα ντιτζειλίκια έχω το virtual dj (cr***ed) δν έχω βρει ακόμα κάποιο καλύτερο και με το συγκεκριμένο αν και σπασμένο δν έχω προβλήματα.
> 
> 
> 
> Βασικά το τράκτορ καλό είναι (και κάνει πολλά κόλπα), αλλά πρέπει να έχεις βγάλει την Κορέλκο και επιπλέον το κάθε χέρι σου, να έχει 8 δάχτυλα για να τα προλάβεις όλα.
> Το virtual DJ είναι ιδανικό. Απλά σε μηχανήματα "ψιλο-παλιάς" τεχνολογίας, κολλάει το PC εύκολα γιατί τρώει όλη τη CPU. Εκτιμώ ότι το ATOMIX Mp3 είναι μια χαρά και πιο εύκολο πρόγραμμα!
> 
> Σε παρακαλούμε εδώ να μην μιλάς για πειρατία. Εδώ είμαστε όλοι νομοταγείς και νόμιμοι... _(όσο μας παίρνει δηλαδή)_!



Και εγώ για μίξη ψηφίζω Virtual σε μαθαίνει το  dj-λίκι.
Με αυτό μίξαρα το παρακάτω, όποιος έχει όρεξη να κατεβάσει 4,7 μβ ας το ακούσει:
=> www.geocities.com/panos_panopoulos <= κατεβάστε το Dj_panos.mp3

----------


## gr100

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από gr100
> 
> γεια χαρα ............. "'Εχει καθυστέρηση σχεδόν 1 sec" ................ τι σημαινει αυτο ?
> 
> 
> 
> Σημαίνει ότι πατάς το "play" τώρα, και βγαίνει στον αέρα σε 1 δευτερόλεπτο




αποτελει προβλημα αυτο ? Ενημερωσε μας μια και ειμαστε πρωταρηδες   :Shocked:  

Η εκδοση StreamPro ειναι καλυτερη ? Κανει την ιδια δουλεια ? http://www.volumelogic.com/index.asp?content=streampro

----------


## gr100

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από gr100
> 
> το Jazler το θεωρειται καλο ?
> 
> 
> 
> Για τα λεφτά του είναι μια χαρά!



 jazler , raduga ή hotradio ????

----------


## radiodj105

Για μίξη, το Virtual DJ είναι ιδανικό, όμως τρώει πάρα πολύ επεξεργαστική ισχύ!
Εγώ θα πρότεινα για αρχή το AtomixMP3 (είναι ο προκάτοχος του VirtualDJ που το έχει αντικαταστήσει πλέον).
Εφόσον κάποιος θέλει απλά να μιξάρει και όχι να παίζει με το σάμπλερ ή με τις λούπες, εκτιμώ ότι το Atomix είναι πιο σταθερό πρόγραμμα! 

Σχετικά με αυτοματισμό "αέρα", το Radugga δεν το συζητάω καν. Προτείνω Jazler ή Megamix. Μάλλον το Jazler παίζει πιο σωστά.

----------


## gr100

> Για μίξη, το Virtual DJ είναι ιδανικό, όμως τρώει πάρα πολύ επεξεργαστική ισχύ!
> Εγώ θα πρότεινα για αρχή το AtomixMP3 (είναι ο προκάτοχος του VirtualDJ που το έχει αντικαταστήσει πλέον).
> Εφόσον κάποιος θέλει απλά να μιξάρει και όχι να παίζει με το σάμπλερ ή με τις λούπες, εκτιμώ ότι το Atomix είναι πιο σταθερό πρόγραμμα! 
> 
> Σχετικά με αυτοματισμό "αέρα", το Radugga δεν το συζητάω καν. Προτείνω Jazler ή Megamix. Μάλλον το Jazler παίζει πιο σωστά.



thanks ............ σου εχω στειλει pm.

----------


## radiodj105

Το ξέρω και σου απάντησα!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς σας το Radio Boss όσον αφορά τον αυτοματισμό ? Έχω ακούσει οτι είναι καλό και απλό.   :Question:

----------


## gr100

Δυσκολο στη χρηση-εκμαθηση  αυτο το jazler .......  ετσι ειναι ?

----------


## radiodj105

Παιχνιδάκι στην χρήση-εκμάθηση το Jazler. 
Ειδικά αν ανακατεύεσαι με υπολογιστές (όπως μου είπες χτες)... το μαθαίνεις στο άψε-σβήσε!

----------


## radiodj105

'Οσο για το Radio Boss... Κάντε κλικ εδώ.

http://part15.us/node/809

Δεν σας κρύβω ότι ταλαιπωρήθηκα στο google, αφού μου βγαίναν κάτι σταθμοί από το 'Ορεγκον και το Μισισίπις που λέγονται Radio Boss!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> 'Οσο για το Radio Boss... Κάντε κλικ εδώ.
> 
> http://part15.us/node/809
> 
> Δεν σας κρύβω ότι ταλαιπωρήθηκα στο google, αφού μου βγαίναν κάτι σταθμοί από το 'Ορεγκον και το Μισισίπις που λέγονται Radio Boss!



Βασίλη βρήκα λίνκ για κατέβασμα δοκιμαστικής έκδοσης του Radio Boss:
=> http://www.newfreedownloads.com/transfer-RadioBOSS.html <=
Περνάω και μία εικόνα του
(φαίνεται απλό μπορεί να μήν αξίζει)

----------


## radiodj105

Και μόνο που βλέπω equalizer στο κυρίως παράθυρο... καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι απλά λίγο καλύτερο από το Winamp (που και αυτό equalizer).
Δεν νομίζω να είναι καλή περίπτωση.
'Ασε που το Τζάζλερ εδρεύει στην Ελλάδα. Αν σου τύχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, τηλεφωνείς εδώ (=Ελλάδα) και σε βοηθάει ο χριστιανός!

----------


## moutoulos

Ή το κατεβάζεται απο εδώ
_Τα δυο προηγούμενα λίνκ προσωπικά σε μένα δεν δουλεύουν._

----------


## kostas30

Εγω παιδες για αυτοματισμο δουλευω το jazler και δεν το αλαζω. για live εκπομπη το pcdj red το οποιο εχει ελληνικους χαρακτηρες  και για επεξεργασια το wavelab 4 της steinberg opoios τα θελει ας μου στειλει πμ να του τα στειλω  η οποιο αλλο θελετε.  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## radiodj105

> Εγω παιδες για αυτοματισμο δουλευω το jazler και δεν το αλαζω. για live εκπομπη το pcdj red το οποιο εχει ελληνικους χαρακτηρες  και για επεξεργασια το wavelab 4 της steinberg opoios τα θελει ας μου στειλει πμ να του τα στειλω  η οποιο αλλο θελετε.



Για live εκπομπή, εγώ χρησιμοποιούσα το Atomixmp3 και αργότερα το Virtual DJ.

----------


## gr100

εχει καποιος το radioBoss full ?

----------


## gr100

radioboss FULL ?????????

----------


## gr100

Αυτο το ξερει καποιος ? http://www.mbstudio.biz/
Υπαρχει κατι αντιστοιχο του MB RECORDER ?

----------


## Johnnie

zara radio 
free
http://www.casaresirratia.com/softwa.../ZaraRadio.exe

----------


## kostas2005

Παιδιά μήπως από σας έχει το megamix full? ξέρετε από που θα το κατεβάσω?

----------


## Pefres

Η πρωσοπικη μου αποψη για το ραδιοφωνικο αυτοματισμο
ειναι οτι το hotradio ειναι αξεπεραστο!!!!
μεχρι και με την free εκδοση 
μπορεις να δουλευεις κανονικο σταθμνο για χρονια ολοκληρα!!
μηπως ξερει καποιος που μπορω να βρω ολα τα προγραμματα
(τουλαχιστον τα free) που αναφερονται στο τοπικ?
με ενδιαφερουν κυριως οι αυτοκατασκευες

----------


## costas.panago

Μετά από πολλές δοκιμές νομίζω ότι το best seller στην κατηγορία αυτή είναι το SAM BROACASTER.

Εκτός του ότι διαθέτει λειτουργία autodj περιλαμβάνει και ενσωματωμένο compressor/expander/limiter , έτσι ώστε η διαμόρφωση σου να μην έχει να ζηλέψει τίποτα από κανέναν.

Βέβαια το πρόγραμμα είναι επαγγελματικό και δεν κυκλοφορεί ελεύθερο , αλλά πάντα υπάρχει και η παράπλευρη οδός από τα "οργανωμένα" δίκτυα.

Χρησιμοποιούσα το winamp με το stereo tool (επίσης φοβερό εργαλείο) , αλλά το ρημάδι θέλει αρκέτη μνήμη για να δείξει τα δόντια του.

Οπότε κατέληξα στο sam. Η ποιότητα της διαμόρφωσης είναι απλά εφάμιλλη με τους κορυφαίους μουσικούς σταθμούς , και δεν ζορίζεται και το pc.

Δείτε το http://www.spacialaudio.com/?page=sa...er-screenshots

----------


## Pefres

τα freeware που τα παιδια προτειναν στην αρχη του τοπικ υπαρχουν πουθενα?

----------


## Pefres

τιποτα? 
καπου ελεγε οτι υπαρχει στα downloads
αλλα δεν βρηκα τιποτα

----------


## moutoulos

Αν έψαχνες στο Google θα το έβρισκες.

Jingle Palette 4.4.5

Στα DownLoad δεν υπάρχει, γιατί μετά απο την αλλαγή της "πλατφόρμας" του φόρουμ, χάθηκε.

----------

